# Count my blessings..or..



## WNYMark (May 18, 2010)

It seems that this year is my year of the red fox. No matter where I go, how I call, what time, etc..etc..
I do not even sense a coyote.
Everything I have seen and shot are red fox. 5 of them so far. I would just 'love' to even see a coyote.
I am just plain stumped...
So....do I keep on keepin' on and count my blessings that I am dropping red fox, or ????????

Thanx....


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh Yeah just be thankful you are Scoring a Coyote will come eventually! Your doing it Right sounds like to me!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well all I see are coyote and not a red in sight. Funny how the grass is greener. If you want a yote come hunt with me maybe I can hunt your way for some fox ha ha.

I have a 1000 acers in eastern Ohio we can hunt plus 1000's of public. I know where there is at least one pack.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Count your blessings !! I don't know what the coyote population is like there, but fox to me usually mean no coyotes. Generally because they are after the same prey, rabbits, mice and such. Coyotes can take larger prey for sure but usually not without a fellow pack member or two. Just keep on after them.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

YD here where I live we See and trap both species in the same areas, More than likely there is enough prey for both because of all the underbrush in the area. Its pretty hard to get them in to a call because of all the brush they tend to bust you before you ever see them. If you see them its usually running away but that doesnt stop me from trying. I just got a new hunting partner this week and he has access to some pretty open ground so things are looking Up!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah you're probably right about him having both also, if there is enough food. I'm sure that his vegetation is a lot more like yours than mine. LOL


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Forget the coyotes and enjoy those reds!!


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Count your blessings dude. It takes a lot of work and good woodsmanship to call in either species so you must be doing great. Here in Mn there are definitely coyotes and fox sharing the same turf. I thought the coyotes had taken over and kicked the fox out, but I called a fox in turkey hunting last spring so they're still around. Too bad all I had was my bow or I would have had my first fox!


----------



## WNYMark (May 18, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies...I figured I might as well go with the flow and sooner or later...
now let me ad this, just came home from a 3 day/night hunt in Wyoming Cty in WNY. 3 more reds.....just call me "Red"......I guess


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes....as Chris says...." Enjoy those Reds "

A saying that sticks with me is " Be content in all you have and all you do "

Blessings


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I have a similar question, but in regards to bobcats......I seem to have nothing but cats at this one spot I hunt. I usually run over a couple with the truck just getting into the area. Should I be happy, or just find better coyote ground?









Sorry.. I just had to.







My wife will tell you that i'm a smartass most of the time.









Really though... get out there and get those reds and post pictures!


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Coyotes and fox can and will be in the same area as long as they don't cross each other because then the coyote will kill the fox if he can catch him. I say count your blessings and enjoy those reds eventually a coyote will come in.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We just don't have the cover or food supply for both of them in the desert. Up in northern Az there is enough but not down here.


----------



## Black_Wolf (Jun 27, 2010)

I havent been able to buy a coyote here this season.

Worst season here I can remember.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> I have a similar question, but in regards to bobcats......I seem to have nothing but cats at this one spot I hunt. I usually run over a couple with the truck just getting into the area. Should I be happy, or just find better coyote ground?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey....tell your wife better to be married to a SA than a DA .


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

On a call said:


> Hey....tell your wife better to be married to a SA than a DA .


I had to reread that 3 times to get it. I just kept thinking "single action / double action" LOL


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hmm...you might want to keep that comment to yourself then ha ha.

Can tell where your mind wanders.....


----------

